

Sixapart out to Save Poor Journalists - zsection
http://thenextweb.com/2008/11/18/journalists-start-blogging/

======
aristus
This is really a good idea. Most journalists' tech savvy is on par with
doctors. They also are having a hard time getting over their 200 years of
dependence on big institutions to handle distribution, research services, and
sales.

The public service journalists provide is as vital as ever. We should do what
we can do to help them as the traditional business models dissolve.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
The actual TypePad blog entry is at
<http://www.typepad.com/blogging/bailout.html>

